
Ask:  What is your office workspace setup? - Dowwie
Attending meetups in NYC gives a glimpse of office layouts.  The meetup hosts tend to be early or mid-growth stage tech-oriented startups.  The impression that I&#x27;ve gotten, at least from this category, is that employees get a powerful laptop, a widescreen monitor, and dock their laptop in at their desks.<p>I&#x27;m curious what your workspace is like.  What city are you in, what stage of growth is your company in, and are you working in IT?
======
lsiunsuex
Systems administrator / web developer (full stack PHP developer) in Buffalo,
NY

Company has been around just shy of a decade; small (15 employees ish) but
global reach / product.

I have my own office - small, 8ft x 10 ft with a door but it's enough

I asked for and received a Autonomous standing desk.

I use my own 13 inch MBP which I leave at the office; it's connected to
company issued second monitor 21 inches. I'm free to take it home when I
choose obviously.

On the wall in front of me is a 15 inch monitor that shows google analytics
live feed all day.

Behind me is a bookshelf with various left over keyboards, network tools,
etc... and a 2 drawer cabinet with random paper work. Both from the old desk I
had.

3x5ft white board and various movie posters and stuff I decorated the office
with.

